# Effacer ses mails sur Mac et iPhone une seule fois



## bonus78 (26 Juillet 2012)

bonjour a tous comment fait on pour efface c'est  mail  de son iPhone et de son mac en même temps pour pas devoir effacer c'est mail sur son iphone et refaire la  même chose sur son mac (perte de temps) merci


----------



## Dolphyn31 (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour bonus78,

Tout dépend la configuration de tes adresses mails.
Si tes adresses sont configurés en POP, cela signifie que les messages seront copiés depuis les serveurs (Orange, Free, Laposte, Gmail, ...), donc tu les retrouveras à chaque fois sur ton iPhone et sur ton Mac.
Si tes adresses sont configurés en IMAP, cela signifie que les messages seront lus depuis les serveurs (Orange, Free, Laposte, Gmail, ...), donc si tu les supprimes par exemple de ton iPhone, ils n'apparaitront pas sur ton Mac.

Maintenant toutes les adresses ne sont pas forcement configurable en IMAP.
L'exemple type chez Orange où si tu ne souscris pas à leur option Gigamail, tu seras éternellement en POP

En espérant que ça pourra t'aider


----------

